# Stripers Caught 4-17-5



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

Rock Season Started This Year With Good Fishing!!!n I Went Out On The Bay Yesterday With Wife And Friends. We Got 2 38 Inchers And 2 28 Inchers And 4 33 Inchers. This Was The Best Day Fishinh For Me In ....6months...rotflmao :d I Have Pics As Proof How Do I Post On This Site B4 Ya Call Me A Liar..lol


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

did you catch on shore or on a boat?


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up Man!!

You have to be a P&S Supporter.  

Ras


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Shore Or Boat*

I Was In A Boat Called Jessie Girl With Captain Chet Clough. Very Nice Fishing And His Crew R On Top Of Things.....they Helped The Ladies Feel Right @ Home.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Dfishmon*

Post My Pics For Me ...thanks In Advance :d


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*To post photos*

you need to have a link to your own photo site or be a P&S supporter.

Also as this is a boating report it needs to be on the boating board. Thats why sandflea moved your trolling report. .....Tightlines


----------

